
Tech’s long hours are discriminatory and counter-productive - zerogvt
https://medium.com/@racheltho/techs-long-hours-are-discriminatory-counter-productive-17dc61071ed5
======
luckylion
But there are plenty of jobs in tech that don't expect you to be super
productive and work very long hours - it's just not the elite $250k++ plus
stock options jobs where you're working on the exciting stuff. I know plenty
of people in tech that do 35-40 hours / week. They can't retire on their
savings after three years though.

------
juststeve
No, the discrimination could be directed at people who refuse to work the
additional overtime, or it could be the reverse; employees are given an
infinite amount of work or short deadlines to complete tasks.

